# INTJ - After the result everthing fell into place.



## Lineri (May 14, 2011)

I am an INTJ. When I was reading about the mastermind, everthing fell into place.

Now I know why people think I am a boygirl and why a lot of girls think that I am a lesbian. And now I know why people critisize me without having great substance building their opinions on.

Do anyone recognize themselves?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to PerC!! roud:


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!! 
To some extent; yes. I'm Asexual though but my father did think I was a lesbian for a time since I never found an interest in either sex.


----------



## oxytocinjunkie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm glad learning your type has cleared things up for you, welcome Lineri


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Lineri (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I tried to take the extrovert run through puberty but I didnt find alot of interesting people.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! More female thinkers!!!


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

One more Lisbeth Salander!!!
Welcome to PerC.
See you on INTJ Forum.


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to PerC, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## CONWAY (May 11, 2011)

Lineri said:


> I am an INTJ. When I was reading about the mastermind, everthing fell into place.
> 
> Now I know why people think I am a boygirl and why a lot of girls think that I am a lesbian. And now I know why people critisize me without having great substance building their opinions on.
> 
> Do anyone recognize themselves?


I've never been much of a girly girl
Welcome I'm not INTJ but INFJ..


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Lineri said:


> I am an INTJ. When I was reading about the mastermind, everthing fell into place.
> 
> Now I know why people think I am a boygirl and why a lot of girls think that I am a lesbian. And now I know why people critisize me without having great substance building their opinions on.
> 
> Do anyone recognize themselves?


.... Thank you. 
I identify with this other than they boygirl thing. People think I'm a feminine lesbian. =-=;


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

Welcome. INTJ females are awesome and rather rare. The personality typing is very insightful to say the least.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Lineri said:


> a lot of girls think that I am a lesbian.


I laughed at this bit.

But anyway, welcome to the forums.
The INTJ section is a good place to gain a sense of superiority over the idiots you usually are troubled by.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> * Double facepalm *...its comments like this that make you look like an idiot.


INTJs fit in very nicely to it.
It's the people who claim to be INTJs or the other who get ridiculed.

And INTJs quite commonly get picked on because in people's opinion we're insane.
According to my mother, I'm a psychotic autistic ADD sufferer.
According to the MBTI forums, I'm an INTJ 5w4.

So, it's important that INTJs start talking to people our types because people who are _not _our type are liable to not understanding us, and seeing us as insane.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> The INTJ section is a good place to gain a sense of superiority over the idiots you usually are troubled by.


* Double facepalm *...its comments like this that make you look like an idiot.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> I laughed at this bit.
> 
> But anyway, welcome to the forums.
> The INTJ section is a good place to gain a sense of superiority over the idiots you usually are troubled by.
> ...


This is the main reason my INTJ SO won't make time for PerC. The stereotyping is over the top in the INTJ forums, he's been lurking through my account. If you keep spreading those stereotypes about yourself, people will always have the opinion you're insane.


----------



## Garysalunatic (Apr 9, 2011)

Lineri, I know how you feel. I felt validated when I learned my MBTI type is INTJ. It explained why I felt like I didn't "fit" with the rest of my friends. Some girls in school thought I was gay because, apparently, they were flirting with me and I never reacted. I was also called professor, show off, so boring that I should be a teacher. *sigh*
I get it now. After reading the INTJ profile I finally felt like I was right all along and there are others just like me, sort of. We don't have personality "flaws", we're simply a rare type. I'm good with that.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Garysalunatic said:


> Lineri, I know how you feel. I felt validated when I learned my MBTI type is INTJ. It explained why I felt like I didn't "fit" with the rest of my friends. Some girls in school thought I was gay because, apparently, they were flirting with me and I never reacted. I was also called professor, show off, so boring that I should be a teacher. *sigh*
> I get it now. After reading the INTJ profile I finally felt like I was right all along and there are others just like me, sort of. We don't have personality "flaws", we're simply a rare type. I'm good with that.


You still have flaws, certainly.
It's just that these flaws aren't exclusive to you.

What the MBTI is about is recognising and improving on said flaws, but also making you more comfortable with yourself through the strengths.



> Some girls in school thought I was gay because, apparently, they were flirting with me and I never reacted.


Schoolgirls aren't renowned for being the most accepting bunch, don't concern yourself with about it.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> This is the main reason my INTJ SO won't make time for PerC. The stereotyping is over the top in the INTJ forums, he's been lurking through my account. If you keep spreading those stereotypes about yourself, people will always have the opinion you're insane.


What stereotype?
That people don't think that INTJs are 'normal'?
Look at the Intro section, see for yourself how many INTJs will say "People thought I was a lesbian" and the like.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> What stereotype?
> That people don't think that INTJs are 'normal'?
> Look at the Intro section, see for yourself how many INTJs will say "People thought I was a lesbian" and the like.


This is primary the difference between types who participate on forums, appose to those IRL. The INTJ i know IRL don't have a stereotype of being abnormal. Different yes, although not to the point they seem themselves as insane. It can be disturbing for someone like me who has to see all the crap that some INTJ say about themselves, because its far from truth for all INTJ.

I don't know any female INTJ, and if they see themselves/or others see them as lesbians, i have a hard time buying it has anything to do with their personality type.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> This is primary the difference between types who participate on forums, appose to those IRL. The INTJ i know IRL don't have a stereotype of being abnormal. Different yes, although not to the point they seem themselves as insane. It can be disturbing for someone like me who has to see all the crap that some INTJ say about themselves, because its far from truth for all INTJ.
> 
> I don't know any female INTJ, and if they see themselves/or others see them as lesbians, i have a hard time buying it has anything to do with their personality type.


And, the INTJs that you know...

Were they in high school?

Because that's what this is about.
INTJs act differently, and are picked on for it.

So yes, in high school, it could very well be that accusations of homosexuality stems entirely from the personality type.
And it could very well be that accusations of insanity stems from the personality type.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> And, the INTJs that you know...
> 
> Were they in high school?
> 
> ...


Well of course they were in high school at some point, duh.
They may have experienced being picked on, it didn't leave a
lasting negative impression about themselves. They know their 
different, but this doesn't give them an excuse to make themselves
appear superior. They didn't know about MBTI at that time, and
honestly, its best. MBTI typing gives people an excuse to behave
in certain ways, because they can always blame their type 
with things they don't understand about themselves, especially INTJ .


----------

